

Parse now has Facebook user support in Android SDK - tikhon
http://blog.parse.com/2012/02/07/facebook-users-now-on-android/

======
spung
Very cool. While I'm perfectly capable of setting up my own server and
database, this seems like a great way to develop a few app ideas and outsource
the backend until it proves to be a successful app.

